

Radio Shack's TRS-80 turns 35 today. Please don't call it "Trash-80." - technologizer
http://techland.time.com/2012/08/03/trs-80/

======
geophile
I loved my TRS 80. It was an affordable computer, and I could hack on it in
Z80 assembler or BASIC. (I loaded the assembler from a cassette tape, played
on a Radio Shack cassette player.) I really liked the PDP-11 instruction set,
and thought that the Z80 was a better approximation of it than the 6502
available in the Apple ][.

